# 3mobile



## sallytrafic

I use a 3mobile mifi.

Does anyone know about the roaming charges for a UK 3mobile in the republic?


----------



## peribro

Looks like a rather unpleasant £1.28 per MB - here.


----------



## Glandwr

Walked into Vodafone in Dublin. Said that I would like a data simcard, they sold me one that included 10 euro’s of credit for 10 euros’s :? ?????

Thereafter able to buy data in chucks of 500MB for 9 euro’s a time. Easy renewal by text message. Very fast and in 3 weeks touring the republic I only failed to find a 3G signal once. Does not work in NI (but your UK one will)

Dick


----------



## davidod

The simple answer is to get a Three Mobile Sim in NI or the UK and put it in your dongle or phone. You can buy a Top-Up in any Tesco or phone shop when there. £10 gets a month of data.


----------



## sallytrafic

It is already 3mobile

but its a locked 3mobile mifi NOT a phone and NOT a dongle

3mobile UK say that a 3mobile Ireland sim will not work in my locked mifi


----------



## erneboy

Southern Ireland used to be a "3 like home" country and as such you did not pay roaming charges. That was removed some years ago. Here are the current roaming 
charges.

Extortionate, in my opinion. Can a mifi be unlocked? Alan.


----------



## erneboy

Maybe you can unlock it and get a local sim: http://www.talk3g.co.uk/showthread....585-manual-method-completely-free-of-any-cost

Alan.


----------



## sallytrafic

Thanks but you need a pc we only have macs


----------



## davidod

I think buying a local dongle is going to be your only option. 3Mobile is still probably your best option; it gives you the most flexibility. 

Looks like you can pick one up on EBay for about £10/15.


----------



## Glandwr

Is your iphone locked Frank? If it isn't any local phoneshop could do it. Could put the local card in that and set it up as a MiFi. BTW Voda gave me excellent cover even in the most remote areas.

Dick


----------



## erneboy

3 is also excellent in remote areas Dick. Ireland is well covered, Alan.


----------



## sallytrafic

Glandwr said:


> Is your iphone locked Frank? If it isn't any local phoneshop could do it. Could put the local card in that and set it up as a MiFi. BTW Voda gave me excellent cover even in the most remote areas.
> 
> Dick


Thanks for trying to help BUT i don't have an iPhone either


----------



## peribro

sallytrafic said:


> Thanks but you need a pc we only have macs


I unlocked my mifi for free using instructions I found on the internet and it works fine on the other networks. However as you said, it needed to be done on a PC. If you are determined enough to unlock it then you could take it to one of those shops or market stalls that will charge. An alternative, if you have an old Windows XP system disk, is to install Windows on your Mac using Bootcamp. You needn't bother validating the copy of Windows and can always uninstall it again if you don't want to keep it.


----------

